# Massachusetts Air National Guard F-15 Flyover



## MSnowy (Nov 13, 2014)

MA. National Guard F-15s did a flyover Boston and a few surrounding landmarks. This was my first chance to take pictures of military jets. It lasted about a 30 seconds.


----------



## SCraig (Nov 13, 2014)

Eagle!  There is no substitute   Fabulous airplanes, one of my all-time favorites so I am jealous.

Great shot too.


----------



## astroNikon (Nov 13, 2014)

And they're armed too .. out for a long fly with those spare tanks.
Great planes, I used to make plastic models of them all the time in various camouflage.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 13, 2014)

SCraig said:


> Eagle!  There is no substitute   Fabulous airplanes, one of my all-time favorites so I am jealous.
> 
> Great shot too.





astroNikon said:


> And they're armed too .. out for a long fly with those spare tanks.
> Great planes, I used to make plastic models of them all the time in various camouflage.



Thanks. They were part of a photo shoot for the National Guard magazine.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 13, 2014)

Good catch!


----------



## Ron Evers (Nov 14, 2014)

Nice shot!


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 14, 2014)

Rick50 said:


> Good catch!





Ron Evers said:


> Nice shot!



Thank you


----------



## runnah (Nov 14, 2014)

Sweet!

Every guy wishes they were flying one of those...


----------



## MichaelHenson (Nov 14, 2014)

Really, really cool. There's a few that hang out in St. Louis so I've grown up seeing and hearing them fly around. My favorite is the Viking take-off where they hop off the tarmac and shoot straight vertical until you can't see them anymore...Really, really cool!


----------



## dannylightning (Nov 15, 2014)

Great shot


----------



## DavefromCt (Nov 16, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> MA. National Guard F-15s did a flyover Boston and a few surrounding landmarks. This was my first chance to take pictures of military jets. It lasted about a 30 seconds.


Great capture!


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 16, 2014)

DavefromCt said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > MA. National Guard F-15s did a flyover Boston and a few surrounding landmarks. This was my first chance to take pictures of military jets. It lasted about a 30 seconds.
> ...



Thanks


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 16, 2014)

We heard them but could not see them!  Lucky you.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 16, 2014)

Nicely done.


----------

